# Propane - Gas Generator Will Not Run



## FLGators (Nov 15, 2016)

Purchased a new Duromax 10,000 / Propane - Gas generator about a month ago. This past weekend, pulled it out, filled with oil, connected propane tank, pressed the purge button a couple of times per instructions and nothing. It may start and run for 10 seconds and quits, but most of the time just cranks. I changed out the propane tank for another and still the same issue. I have not tried gas as I did not want to go that route and have fuel in the system. Anyone, any thoughts as to what I can look at as to what could be the issue ?


----------



## caddydaddy (Nov 23, 2016)

Sounds like a pressure regulator failure to me. I had a propane generator that would start for a few seconds, or sometimes not at all. The pressure regulator was replaced under warranty and it runs fine now.


----------

